# Woman Mauled By Friend's Pet Chimp.



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Not sure if this has been posted before... My friend linked it to me on facebook. Man :gasp:

Perez Hilton: So Brave! Woman Mauled By 200lb Chimp Reveals Her Face On Oprah!


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I remember reading about this at the time of the incident. Last year I think.

Nasty big chimp. I would never entertain keeping such a creature.

They tear monkeys apart for food and fun in the wild for Christs sake.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

And thats why you dont keep a chimp as a pet. its just no.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Dextersdad said:


> I remember reading about this at the time of the incident. Last year I think.
> 
> Nasty big chimp. I would never entertain keeping such a creature.
> 
> They tear monkeys apart for food and fun in the wild for Christs sake.


A lot of people dont realise that though do they? they see the cute cuddly friendly chimp on tv and say "aww I want one"


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> A lot of people dont realise that though do they? they see the cute cuddly friendly chimp on tv and say "aww I want one"


Indeed.

"Buyer be warned" springs to mind.

14st of mature muscle on that bad boy.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Funnily enough I was told about this last night and have read several stories about it since. was upsetting and totally agree, you shouldnt even entetain the idea of keeping them as a pet, I think she did well to last 14 years without much aggressive behaviour.


----------



## smurf_nom (Sep 7, 2009)

That poor poor woman. Definately not a good idea for a pet.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry but good.If what happened to her stops anyone wanting a Chimp as a pet then that's a good thing.

Baby chmip's will ALWAYS grow.So if anyone think they can control a pi:censorff teenager with way more strength that a human.Then more fool them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Many years ago I worked in a Safari Park and they used to hold chimps Tea parties with 2 young chimps in a viewing cage in pets corner. I along with another girl were given the duty of holding these parties with the 2 small chimps. They were so strong and could pick me up and throw me. I ended up being bitten on the arm twice which scared me so much I left.
Chimps are wild animals and should never be kept as pets or made to do stupid things like tea parties


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

The poor woman, it wasn't even her darn chimp.


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

Maybe thats why jacko had plastic surgery.

Bubbles pent up king kong rage.


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

I heard about this story as well, but never saw the pic until now. That poor woman. 
People should not even entertain keeping an animal like this. They should be banned as pets and only kept in controlled zoos in the appropriate enclosures. I'm sure everyone will agree with that. 
I do agree with a thread though, I hope this will put people off wanting one as a pet.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, I don't think your everyday home would be suitable for a chimp, but why would should a zoo be the only place they can be kept?!? Many private keepers of exotic animals are able to give more to their animals than a zoo could. If the animal is kept properly (and that's the main thing there), I still don't see why they shouldn't be allowed to be in private hands. Obviously loads of licensing needs to be obtained, but if the person(s) is able to offer the chimps (or any other DWA) the correct enclosure and care, why not? They should not be kept as "pets" per say, but I see no reason why they should never be allowed to be in private keepers' hands.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> But why would should a zoo be the only place they can be kept?!? Many private keepers of exotic animals are able to give more to their animals than a zoo could. If the animal is kept properly (and that's the main thing there), I still don't see why they shouldn't be allowed to be in private hands. Obviously loads of licensing needs to be obtained, but if the person(s) is able to offer the chimps (or any other DWA) the correct enclosure and care, why not? They should not be kept as "pets" per say, but I see no reason why they should never be allowed to be in private keepers' hands.


In my opinion only a proper places working in conservation should have chimps infact any great ape.They are Endangered,High order mammal,High intelligence,Self aware,And due to the chimps socal living style they should be kept in groups no smaller than 6 and that a lot of money for most.And of course recuse centres for them that need it like monkey world i have no problem at all.But like i siad that's just my opinion.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I do agree, but a lot of the rescue and breeding places started as a privately funded thing, I would imagine. No GOOD keeper would keep them in anything less than the small group they need to live in. That's part of being a good keeper, pandering to their needs, and if they need company of their own kind, they get it.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

The documentary is on Nat Geo Wild tomorrow - Weds 6th at 9PM. 
Such a sad thing to happen.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah if you read on about it they found traces of vallium in its system and she fed it on junk food ,what harm would that of done to chimps mental status, and who knows what other drugs shed decided to feed it, poor chimp. and its a shame that some thing like this has to happen b4 people realise that wild animals are called wild animals because they are just that wild! and needed to be treated with respect and not humanised.


----------



## Avatarman (Dec 5, 2009)

like said earlier on this thread chimps hunt monkeys for food but they are really clever about it Chimpanzees Discovered Making And Using Spears To Hunt Other Primates
heres website saying that chimpanzee use spear to hunt monkeys


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

ive seen stuff like that before, i dont belive the chimps are activly after just killing things, but more that they kill over territory fights and that killing another chimps and eating it in the process may simply be just a valuble source of protien, and lets face it the crulest of all primates is us.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

was the chimp put to sleep? sorry if i missed that bit......

im sorry but if i was her i wouldnt want to carry on. She cant have any quality of life, so for that i think she is very brave!


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

buddah said:


> ive seen stuff like that before, i dont belive the chimps are activly after just killing things, but more that they kill over territory fights and that killing another chimps and eating it in the process may simply be just a valuble source of protien, and lets face it the crulest of all primates is us.


They do actively hunt. They do not eat other chimps but monkeys. Colobus are a favourite and the hunts are meticulously planned, with several chimps flushing the monkeys towards a cut off group. A seperate issue are chimps killed over territory disputes and this happens quite often.


----------



## MissRosieBeau (Jan 5, 2010)

My first post on this fourum! And with a naught rabbit in my face.

I have seen documentaries on tv about when chimps hunt and it's like they get a blood lust and go crazy. I think they do it for added protein in their diets and all that extra protein is thought to have helped humans to evolve such large brains too.


If it was my friend being attacked I think I would try to stop the chimp myself. Maybe. Luckily I'm not so stupid to have a pet like a fully grown chimp. I have a chump but I'm going out with him! Hee hee!


----------



## Avatarman (Dec 5, 2009)

here a nat geo video Video: Chimps Make and Use "Spears" to Hunt:2thumb:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Andy G said:


> They do actively hunt. They do not eat other chimps but monkeys. Colobus are a favourite and the hunts are meticulously planned, with several chimps flushing the monkeys towards a cut off group. A seperate issue are chimps killed over territory disputes and this happens quite often.


 
ah right not seen anything like that i supose thats just nature though, its the woman pumpin the chip with vallis thats not normal, if the chips had been given them for a long period of time and then sudenly had stoped being given them its no wonder it lost the plot


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

sarahatpetwise said:


> People should not even entertain keeping an animal like this. *They should be banned as pets and only kept in controlled zoos in the appropriate enclosures.* I'm sure everyone will agree with that.


 your beginning to sound like the antis lol. and no, i wouldn't agree with that. i think that, like almost any animal can be kept by the right person and that includes chimps. there are venemous snakes kept by people on this forum that can kill, and are far more dangerous then any ape, why aren't you saying that they should be banned. there was a little girl in florida killed by a burm, are you saying they should be banned?
just because there was one unfortuate accident like this, doen't mean that the other owners are bad, you most likley will never hear of them because of their impeccable care and will therefore never make the news.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> was the chimp put to sleep? sorry if i missed that bit......
> 
> im sorry but if i was her i wouldnt want to carry on. She cant have any quality of life, so for that i think she is very brave!


 
Yes the chimp was shot on side as soon as the police arrived

the sad thing chimps are kept as pets everywhere, they are brought as young cute babies, people dont realise what a full grown chimp is capable of. People always think that if they bring up chimps in a human enviroment they will act like humans because they have become "tame" not that they are still wild animals deep down. 

Websites like this Pet Chimp dont help matters
the bit that disgusts me the most is the lines
"Pet chimps are amongst the best pets you can have. They are a human like companion that understands commands, can perform tricks, and knows how to express compassion and love." 
it does kind of mention that you should have it in the correct housing and wear the correct protective gear though.. but it shouldnt be telling people about having chimps as pets!!! 
I do understand that chimps can be kept in the correct facilties with the correct social groups but they shouldnt be classed as a pet. Its like any pet, as long as its done write and they are kept in a secure enviroment (like people keeping DWA animals) it shouldnt be banned 

Sorry I did a whole report on keeping chimps as pets at uni so I am a bit opinionated on the subject :whistling2:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> *the sad thing chimps are kept as pets everywhere, they are brought as young cute babies*, people dont realise what a full grown chimp is capable of. People always think that if they bring up chimps in a human enviroment they will act like humans because they have become "tame" not that they are still wild animals deep down.
> 
> Websites like this Pet Chimp dont help matters
> the bit that disgusts me the most is the lines
> ...


bollocks, they are 60grand and up in the states for a young one, and they get cheaper as they get older. (i'm not taking the illegally captured ones kept in africa, the mediteranian and the middle east into consideration)

then who should tel people how to care for them, how to go about getting them, how and where to get caging food etc? self taught?


----------



## Ash33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Andy G said:


> They do actively hunt. They do not eat other chimps but monkeys.


Chimps have actually been known to hunt and kill other chimps. There's an Attenborough video on youtube of this one group going and raiding another group's territory, and then killing and eating one of the younger ones for no apparent reason. 
They're killing machine's and shouldn't be kept as companion animals though.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

if the site you mentioned doesn't help matters, how come they say this.

'Although pet chimps are great to have when they are young, they are often a very difficult animal to deal with when they are older. Many people who buy a pet chimp enjoy it while it is still a baby but once they reach adolescence they are either dumped in an area or even killed'

that is the first thing i read when i clicked your link.


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

Nothing to do with the rights or wrongs of keeping chimps but an anecdote to highlight how dangerous they can be. In 2005 I was based in Sierra Leone with the British Army. About 5km from where we lived was a chimp santuary and the star inhabitant was an adult male chimp called 'Bruno'. To cut a long story short the chimps escaped due to a failure in the electric fence. Two Americans along with a local national were driving up to the sanctuary and were attacked by a group of the chimps, the LN was killed and one of the Americans suffered severe injuries at the hands of Bruno. This included being castrated, multiple broken bones and severe injuries to his face and hands. If an adult male Chimpanzee decides to turn on its owner, no human is a match for it and will get second prize in the fight for sure.


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry correction to the above, would of been 2006.


----------



## ReptileSeeker (May 14, 2008)

Man.... that woman got owned by that chimp.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> was the chimp put to sleep? sorry if i missed that bit......
> 
> im sorry but if i was her i wouldnt want to carry on. She cant have any quality of life, so for that i think she is very brave!


:notworthy::notworthy: agreed. Poor woman. 



ReptileSeeker said:


> Man.... that woman got owned by that chimp.


:bash: Terrible thing to say. You vile, vile creature.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

ReptileSeeker uses that Internet language so they probably have the mental age of a chimp.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Andy G said:


> Nothing to do with the rights or wrongs of keeping chimps but an anecdote to highlight how dangerous they can be. In 2005 I was based in Sierra Leone with the British Army. About 5km from where we lived was a chimp santuary and the star inhabitant was an adult male chimp called 'Bruno'. To cut a long story short the chimps escaped due to a failure in the electric fence. Two Americans along with a local national were driving up to the sanctuary and were attacked by a group of the chimps, the LN was killed and one of the Americans suffered severe injuries at the hands of Bruno. This included being castrated, multiple broken bones and severe injuries to his face and hands. If an adult male Chimpanzee decides to turn on its owner, no human is a match for it and will get second prize in the fight for sure.



This was on a documentary on nat geo a couple of days ago. As far as I remember 'Bruno' and 5 other have still not been captured. They also said the chimps used tools to pick the locks and break them.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

all chimps should be shot


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> all chimps should be shot


Explain.....


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

Matt Lusty said:


> This was on a documentary on nat geo a couple of days ago. As far as I remember 'Bruno' and 5 other have still not been captured. They also said the chimps used tools to pick the locks and break them.


The reason they got out was that the owners of the santuary went on holiday and left the locals who worked there in charge, instead of using the money they had been left to buy fuel for the generator they absconded. I haven't seen the documentory but I can tell you what happened to the chimps. Some of the smaller ones were recaptured in the vicinity of the santuary but a group of larger ones, including Bruno, headed for an area near the Guma dam. Bruno and 4 others were shot by ITATT (Infantry tactics and training team) from the British Army. I can assure that this happened because I was part of this team and witnessed the shooting.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Explain.....


I just hate the bastards, always have since I was a kid, that would be one species I wouldnt be bothered about going extinct :2thumb:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Omerov1986 said:


> I just hate the bastards, always have since I was a kid, that would be one species I wouldnt be bothered about going extinct :2thumb:



I hate plonkers. You seem to be a plonker. Can i come over and shoot you?

No? Thought not.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Gotta admit that I hate the DWA licencing as it stands it is horribly flawed but it does have it's uses. All primates should be licenced. That image is horrific, it is a reminder that very few people are capable of adequately looking after such an animal. Poor woman.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> I just hate the bastards, always have since I was a kid, that would be one species I wouldnt be bothered about going extinct :2thumb:


Ooooookaaaaaayyy...


----------



## chelleo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree the DWA licencing does have its uses. I lived in America when i was younger and we rescued a brown capped capucchin monkey that had been really badly treated.When we moved to england we brought Chester with us. Me and him had such a strong bond that when i left home i had to take him with me.
To get my licence i had to have 2 sets of padlocks on his cage. Double locks on my front door, locks on every window and double locks on my backdoor.
Chester was never in his cage if i was at home. The rules and regs were so long. had my house inspected twice a year and he had to be vet checked once a year.
When we got him, he was supposed to be @10yrs old and i had him for 27 years, until he caught a cold and sadly passed away in his sleep.
I also agree primates should not be kept as pets. Males on maturety do become agressive and need to be handled with care. lucky Chester looked upon me as his mum, but he ws agressive to other females and males and had to be shut away in his cage if visitors came.
Even though i do have a soft spot for primates i would never own one again or recommend owning one.
I'm nt critisizing anyone that does.


----------

